

Trolling with a fraud seller ($600 new macbook pro) - rohith_14_04

I was looking for a second hand mac book pro and came to this listing http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kochi.quikr.com&#x2F;2013-Apple-MacBook-Pro-ME665LL-A-15.4-Inch-W0QQAdIdZ168390406 which sells mac book pro for Rs 30000, which he claims to be brand new, that means new mac book pro with warranty for less than $600.<p>Here is my current list of email exchanges<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;795HtUha<p>he asked me to sent half of the payment to his bank account, but i refused asked him to sent me one piece by payment at the time of delivery to courier guy. And I claimed I will book 100 of them by paying in half if I get the first one perfect. So this is where we are at the moment. Let me see what he responds :D
======
arielpts
What happened?

